# GTA V Orginal Fahrzeug-Dateien



## CoDBFgamer (26. März 2016)

Ich habe das Spiel nun schon seit einer Weile durch und wollte nun mal Mods ausprobieren. Leider habe ich mich etwas unvorteilhaft angestellt und kein Backup gemacht.  Ich habe ein Car-Mod mit Open IV für den Patriot eingefügt und das hat auch relativ schnell funktioniert, leider ist der Car-Mod nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Deshalb möchte ich gern' wieder das originale Fahrzeug.
Nun ist meine Frage, ob jemand die originalen Dateien für den Patriot hochladen könnte. Oder ist das zwecks Urheberrecht schon wieder problematisch?


----------

